# Giving Tomb Kings access to the lores of magic



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

So, I wanted to know what you thought about giving tomb kings Wizarding hats to give them access to the lores of magic. I haven't seen anything that says they can't take the hat, so I'm assuming they can. Now, it says to randomly select, but how? Do you actually get to pick or do you have to roll a D8?

Anyway, I'm struggling on things to write, so what do you think on giving Tomb Kings wizarding hats?


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't have the book in front of me, so I can't check the item description, but I can't think of any reason why not. The FAQ states that the player whose turn it is may choose when allied wizards cast their spells - I imagine the same applied to a character with the Wizarding Hat (or they cast their hat spells when they would use their incantations).

As for determining the lore, personally I would shuffle together the magic deck and randomly draw one spell; you get that and one other from the same lore.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Imagine a Tomb King in a Wizard Hat, who casts Dwellers from Below (lvl 6 Life spell, if I'm not mistaken). I'd lol right into my grave and back. :laugh:


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I like the idea of transformation of Khadon. A great fire dragon which is unbreakable and if you kill it you suffer D6 wounds. That's pretty ouch. I don't know if incantations count as spells or if a Tomb King can still cast due to my will be done, but if it does count, a great fire dragon churning out spells sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Shadowfire (Mar 20, 2010)

It does, but unfortunately it does specify that the Wizard can't channel or cast spells and all items/equipment carried temporarily stop working


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

However he can use "my will be done" as it is a special rule (and it's not caused by him being a wizard), which the recent rulebook FAQ ruled is kept (so High elf wizards transformed still have "Always strike first," etc.)

He can therefore cast "free movement phase" or "free shooting/CC attack" twice each turn at power level D6 on himself or anyone within 6". Transforming him boosts his footprint to the point his range effectively doubles.

I may have to try this, it's just wrong!


----------



## Shadowfire (Mar 20, 2010)

Good Call Capt Budget!:so_happy:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Does a tomb king have a magic level? My assumption is that he only uses one dice for incantations and therefore would only cast his wizard hat spell on one dice. Which makes it easy to dispel.


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

No, Princes and Kings are not wizards in any way, shape or form; except when they wear the magic hat (which makes them a Lvl.2 wizard if memory serves). And because of the way magic works he could use up to six dice to cast his spell (dice are not limited by wizard level anymore). 

The thing about Tomb Kings though is that through sheer volume something ALWAYS gets through, so if you burn dispel dice on the hat, you've got less to prevent a charge that could end the game.


----------

